# Couple recent shots of my 600gal



## cam (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like my old account got deleted due to inactivity... that sucks! Anyway, for my first post back, here is a couple shots of my 600gl I have set up in my garage at the moment.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

No your account didn't get deleted. The site crashed in April and everything you see now is new since then ! Welcome back !


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank. Welcome back!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome back.........
sweet tank.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome tsn!

id love to see some fish in there,

but i bet that tsn would make lunch of any new tankmates??


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Cam, nice to see you back. Ya unfortunately we had a big crash and lost absolutely everything, so all your journals and whatnot are gone.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

is there only 3 fish in there.. or are there some that remain to be unseen
i see a

TSN
oscer
plec

love the sudued lighting too.. very serine


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You need a monstrous pleco in there. Get a pineapple (L152) from Charles in there!

Awesome tank. Was wondering where you went after the crash. Welcome back.


----------



## cam (Dec 6, 2010)

Hah, yeah there are only 3 fish in there. I even went to grande prairie last weekend in search of some additions, but with no luck. The TSN is 30" or so, so he kind of limits my tank-mate potential! I'd like an RTC/TSN hybrid or a big ray, but finding something like that around here is next to impossible. Have to speak to Charles about flying me some livestock!

That pleco doesn't look it in the photo, but he's pretty monstrous at around 15". There is always room for more plecosaurs tho 

I've been away from most message boards for several months, just taking it pretty easy settling in to the frigid north, so I didn't even notice the board crash. Oh well I'm back now!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

That is SUCH a beast of a tank  Yeah, I can only imagine it must be tough getting stock for it. Even shipping would be a pain. It really looks great. Thanks for posting.


----------



## cam (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks guys for the comments. I need to clean up my garage a bit this weekend and take some better photos. I made lids for the tank this week, I need to really sort out the filtration system - it works really well right now, but I'm using an overhead bucket filter and an FX5 instead of the built in 100gal wet 'sump' at the far end, so it's not as clean or efficient as it could be.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Was wondering what happened to you...welcome back !


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome tank. I think its time for a 600 gallon discus tank.

Heating that tank in the garage in Fort St. John in winter has got to be painful!!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

cam I might be doing some ordering of fish in the spring/summer. If you can manage a trip to PG, we could do one big order and ship by westjet, and we could share the shipping costs. Just a thought.


----------



## cam (Dec 6, 2010)

josephl said:


> Awesome tank. I think its time for a 600 gallon discus tank.
> 
> Heating that tank in the garage in Fort St. John in winter has got to be painful!!


Hah! 600gl discus tank would be spectacular. I think a guy at MFK has a 700gl discus setup actually.

The garage is insulated so it stays pretty warm. I do get a lot of condensation on the overhead door, but the tank seems to stay stable with 3x 250w heaters.


----------



## cam (Dec 6, 2010)

katienaha said:


> cam I might be doing some ordering of fish in the spring/summer. If you can manage a trip to PG, we could do one big order and ship by westjet, and we could share the shipping costs. Just a thought.


Hmmmm, worth considering... let me know when you're thinking of putting together your order.


----------



## Oliverrem (May 15, 2010)

Your tank is pretty!! Tsn is really pretty as well. =)


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

cam said:


> Hmmmm, worth considering... let me know when you're thinking of putting together your order.


Another option here is I might be heading up there in the spring or summer to hit up the tack and feed store to buy my dogs some pulling harnesses, and visit a friend.


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

If you're looking for a ray petland in coquitlam has one. Saw it the other day.

Edit: nevermind! I just noticed you're living up north.


----------



## cam (Dec 6, 2010)

KBS1664 said:


> If you're looking for a ray petland in coquitlam has one. Saw it the other day.
> 
> Edit: nevermind! I just noticed you're living up north.


Yeah it's a bit of a commute to the lower mainland to get a fish  Not that I haven't done it.


----------

